# New CO2 Atomizer vs. CO2 difuser/reactor



## mrakhnyansky

I just bought new CO2 Atomizer from eBay. Connected to my filter outflow and watching the drop checker. So far, so good. Is anyone on this forum using this equipment, please let me know your experience. This small atomizer unit is pretty new for the hobby , probably came on the market 1 year ago. I heard it gets dirty very fast. Any recommendations how to perform maintenance?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi mrakhnyansky,

Are you talking about this one?

Or maybe this one?

I have been using the second one for about a month now and it is working well, does not seem to slow the flow on my canister filter, and does not seem to need cleaning yet.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi mrakhnyansky,
> 
> Are you talking about this one?
> 
> Or maybe this one?
> 
> I have been using the second one for about a month now and it is working well, does not seem to slow the flow on my canister filter, and does not seem to seem cleaning yet.


I purchased the first one. It connects to outflow of filter. The second one I would not buy because it connects to intake of filter, but seems to me they both have the same structure.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi mrakhnyansky,

I have used the second one on both the input and output of my C-350 canister filter. First I put it "in line" shortly after the input strainer. 

Now I am running it on the output shortly after the output from the canister. It does put some very fine bubbles into the tank that way but not a lot. Either way it seems to be more efficient than running the CO2 into the input of my Aquaclear 50 which is what I was doing.

Because the Boyu does not have barbs, or compression nuts, for the connections I am using wire ties to help maintain and ensure the integrity of the hose connections.


----------



## bosmahe1

I'm using the second version (Boyu). It has been on the output of my canister since last august and has never been cleaned. No need to so far.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4378941603


----------



## bosmahe1

mrakhnyansky said:


> I purchased the first one. It connects to outflow of filter. The second one I would not buy because it connects to intake of filter, but seems to me they both have the same structure.


The second one can be connected to the output as well. That's where most people connect it. The illustrations on the boxe indicate you can install it on the input or output.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

bosmahe1 said:


> The second one can be connected to the output as well. That's where most people connect it. The illustrations on the boxe indicate you can install it on the input or output.


Seems to me, that second version works as well as first and it is 2 times chipper. Today is second day I run mine and so far I can say that it is better then CO2 AquaMedic reactor or ADA diffuser(I had both,not at the same time of course). Drop checker is bright green with less CO2, meaning less gas is needed to reach right level. And what is also important, it does not take any space in the tank , less tubes, less pipes. Very good piece of equipment.


----------



## Newt

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi mrakhnyansky,
> 
> Are you talking about this one?
> 
> Or maybe this one?
> 
> I have been using the second one for about a month now and it is working well, does not seem to slow the flow on my canister filter, and does not seem to need cleaning yet.


I've been looking at the second one on eBay. What is the white 'element' on the inside made of? And how do you clean it if it ever needs cleaning?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Newt,

I believe it is a ceramic cylinder. The CO2 goes into the inner part of the cylinder and diffuses through it to the outside where I can see it. The water flows around the outside of the ceramic. I have installed it at three locations of my canister set-up: up by the intake tube; on the intake tubing just before it enters the canister, and on the output tubing right after the water leaves the canister. It worked fine in all locations and does not noticeably affect the output no matter where I installed it. I have been using it for about 3 months and I checked it about 6 weeks ago and no cleaning required inside or out.


----------



## Newt

I will never again put CO2 into the filter inlet. I did this with my Eheim 2028 and results were the pits. I had long stringy algae growing on my spray bar and a pick up in algae in the tank. The worst part was that the CO2 didnt always dissolve and would build up inside and belch out every now and then. There is an internal o-ring that was not compatable with CO2 and it began leaking water out of the pump housing.

Do you think this little diffuser would be better than my RedSea 500 Reactor? It seems to need at least weekly adjusting to keep working properly.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Newt,

This is definitely a diffuser not a reactor. When installed on the output side I have a small amount of "7-UP" bubbles in the tank. I think I would like a reactor better if it didn't reduce the filter flow.


----------



## Newt

You must be an early riser.

Here is a link to the RedSea reactor. When working at optimum efficiency it is a very good unit. However, it requires frequent adjustments to keep working well.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...-IJ4W62AS7t_WrCA&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p

I was wondering if your unit would be better considering there is nothing to adjust.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Newt,

They certainly aren't that expensive to try. I picked up two for a little less than $19.00 total including freight from HK.


----------



## houseofcards

Seattle,

So you've been using this for a month or so? I think I might try a few. I've always been hesitant to put something inline since I have nightmares about something leaking when I'm not around, but I guess if you secure it tight it's worth a try.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

houseofcards said:


> Seattle,
> 
> So you've been using this for a month or so? I think I might try a few. I've always been hesitant to put something inline since I have nightmares about something leaking when I'm not around, but I guess if you secure it tight it's worth a try.


Yes, I am using this for 1 month and see that plants doing very good, almost none co2 lost, good circulation makes the trick, I will be buying more of this units, I will switch all my tanks to atomizers. Connections are very protected on the unit that I bought , they remaind me connections on Fluval canister filters. I don't see any co2 bubbles coming out from the filter outlet. It is also because, I have Eheim 3 pumping 450 g/hr. Everything is hidden in the cabinet. So no co2 tubes around the tank. Buble counter attached to co2 regulator also under the tank in the cabinet.I thik $19 worth a try. My co2 is off at night, and it takes about 1.5 hour for drop checker change the color from blue to green.


----------



## houseofcards

mrakhnyansky said:


> Yes, I am using this for 1 month and see that plants doing very good, almost none co2 lost, good circulation makes the trick, I will be buying more of this units, I will switch all my tanks to atomizers. Connections are very protected on the unit that I bought , they remaind me connections on Fluval canister filters. I don't see any co2 bubbles coming out from the filter outlet. It is also because, I have Eheim 3 pumping 450 g/hr. Everything is hidden in the cabinet. So no co2 tubes around the tank. Buble counter attached to co2 regulator also under the tank in the cabinet.I thik $19 worth a try. My co2 is off at night, and it takes about 1.5 hour for drop checker change the color from blue to green.


Thanks, The "New Atomizer" is 3 times the cost of the Boyd unit w/shipping. Obviously they're both inexpensive and working for you guys, although from the pic the "New Atomizer" looks sturdier. Does anyone have both?


----------



## bosmahe1

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Newt,
> 
> I believe it is a ceramic cylinder. The CO2 goes into the inner part of the cylinder and diffuses through it to the outside where I can see it. The water flows around the outside of the ceramic. I have installed it at three locations of my canister set-up: up by the intake tube; on the intake tubing just before it enters the canister, and on the output tubing right after the water leaves the canister. It worked fine in all locations and does not noticeably affect the output no matter where I installed it. I have been using it for about 3 months and I checked it about 6 weeks ago and no cleaning required inside or out.


The Boyu version has a ceramic tube in the center of the clear plastic cylinder. The water passes through the ceramic tube internally so, it's a straight shot through the diffuser. The co2 is injected into the outer clear plastic cylinder and passes through the ceramic entering the water running internally through the ceramic tube. Nice thing about this is the only restriction for the water is the hose barbs.

In the morning after the co2 has been off all night, the clear plastic cylinder will be filled with the water that has seeped through the ceramic tube. When the co2 is turned on, the water is forced back through the ceramic tube into the filter hose. Maybe that's why I haven't had to clean the diffuser yet.


----------



## bosmahe1

There is one other thing that annoys me about these units that I should point out. The clearance between the water hose and co2 hose is nil. That's why I couldn't install a hose clamp on the top like I did on the bottom barb. I pushed on the co2 hose first, then the water hose so the co2 hose would get pushed down. So far, I haven't detected any co2 leakage or water leakage here. Knock on wood.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4378941603


----------



## Newt

mrakhnyansky said:


> I purchased the first one. It connects to outflow of filter. The second one I would not buy because it connects to intake of filter, but seems to me they both have the same structure.


How does it work/constructed? 
What's on the inside that we cant see?


----------



## Minsc

These look like a really nice alternative to running a needlewheel pump, or an in tank diffuser. Being both less fragile and $100 less than the CalAqua version, color me intrigued.

What sort of bubble count are you guys running through this, does a higher bubble count create more microbubbles?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Minsc,

I don't use a bubble counter. I do use a drop checker with 4.0 dKH indicator solution. I run my CO2 24/7 and just ramp up my CO2 slowly over a week or so until my indicator is 15 - 30 ppm.

Here are some shots of the Boyu Diffuser:

Overall - Notice the Wire Ties and Brass Check Valve









Front - Outer Portion is Moist/Dry water seems to flow through the center of the cylinder









Top Down - Notice Location of CO2 line, wire ties, install CO2 line first, then canister tubing


----------



## Philosophos

In-line diffusers are a great idea, but I think outtake modification would be a good idea to pair with it. The nice bit about needle wheels is that you can get them skimming pretty low, and into specific areas. For me, they've been the cheap alternative to bottom drilling a tank and using loc line along side an in-line diffuser or reactor.

Either way, I think bubbles are one of those aesthetic vs. function arguments. I've heard some claims from both Barr and Amano that bubbles are more efficient at penetrating barrier layers, but I haven't looked over the evidence. The bubbles definitely offer better feedback on distribution. At the same time... they're ugly. Maybe there are specific themes where you'd want bubbles for aesthetic, but I'd think of them as an exception.


----------



## Minsc

Philosophos said:


> Either way, I think bubbles are one of those aesthetic vs. function arguments. I've heard some claims from both Barr and Amano that bubbles are more efficient at penetrating barrier layers, but I haven't looked over the evidence. The bubbles definitely offer better feedback on distribution. At the same time... they're ugly. Maybe there are specific themes where you'd want bubbles for aesthetic, but I'd think of them as an exception.


This here is a sticking point for me. From the descriptions upthread, it sounds like these do a good job dissolving the CO2 with minimal bubbles. 
Now, it seems that many people think (myself included) microbubbles are superior to fully dissolved CO2, but I wonder if it is more a correlation than causation situation. 
Often times, the change from dissolved to bubbles entails removing a flow restricting device from ones water circulation system, and then having a visual indicator of where the water flow is actually moving and penetrating, both of which will generally increase tank health.


----------



## bosmahe1

Yeah, the bubbles floating everywhere is ugly but, there is no guessing where the CO2 is going. I did use an inline reactor before and with it I had alot of pearling also so, I still had bubbles everywhere. Now I have bubbles everywhere from both pearling and CO2 so, not much difference in appearance in my opinion.


----------



## Izzy

Just placed my order.... 3 to 5 weeks but $9 is worth trying.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Izzy,

Just an FYI, much easier to install the CO2 line first, then the canister line. Note the wire ties for extra security.


----------



## Newt

So does anyone own the Aquarium Co2 Atomizer System Diffuser D508-12 and ezplain its construction and how it operates????


----------



## Izzy

Thanks Seattle, I'm tryin to figure how you got that zip tie around the co2 inlet and tubing. Looks like a tight squeeze.

Will be testing is on a low tech 55g with a newer fluval 305. It's got the ribbed hosing that may need to be replaced.

What size tank and how many bubbles per minute are you injecting.


----------



## victork

houseofcards said:


> Thanks, The "New Atomizer" is 3 times the cost of the Boyd unit w/shipping. Obviously they're both inexpensive and working for you guys, although from the pic the "New Atomizer" looks sturdier. Does anyone have both?


Thought i should chime in since I do have both. I started with the cheaper one since it was cheaper but didnt really like it because I found the bubbles to be a bit on the big side and the flow from my canister (a eheim 2075 on a 2ft) was still not strong enough to stop most of the bubbles escaping. Then after reading alot about how good the more expensive one by up-aqua was on some australian forums i decided to give it a go and found that the bubbles are really super fine. I know that some pppl dont lke this but I dont mind. The downside aside from the price is that it wont work with diy co2 cuz I had to bring the co2 pressure up to 45 psi to get decent control over the bubble rate.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Izzy,

LOL! First I put on the CO2 line and zip tied it in place. Then I put on the canister line and zip tied it in place. Getting the thick wall Clippard CO2 tubing on the diffuser was possible, but since I am not sure exactly where I want to install the diffuser in the system at this point I used CO2 line from the needle valve to the check valve, then silicone tubing from the check valve to the diffuser.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

Newt said:


> How does it work/constructed?
> What's on the inside that we cant see?


The atomizer working quite well, I am happy the way the co2 dispersed. Plants doing good. In the inside regular ceramic cylinder disc, the same one on glass diffusers, CO2 pushed through this cylinder disc and small bubbles directed with filter outflow. Basically it is T-connector where Co2 is injected. Connections are very secured at the model that I use. One drawback is that I will not be able to see when ceramic disc needs cleaning. I will soak it in bleach solution in the couple of months.The link to the model I use located in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Newt

Thanks mrakhnyansky. Thats the info I needed. 
Does the disc come out or do you need to bleach the entire unit?
What pressure do you need to run the CO2 at?

My glass diffuser into the powerhead is working well so far but this unit looks nice.


----------



## joraan

Newt said:


> Thanks mrakhnyansky. Thats the info I needed.
> Does the disc come out or do you need to bleach the entire unit?
> What pressure do you need to run the CO2 at?
> 
> My glass diffuser into the powerhead is working well so far but this unit looks nice.


If you are talking about the Roy linked 2nd diffuser then you don't need to do anything at all....just plug and play....or rather set it and forget it....been using for almost 9 months, can't complain at all.....All depends on what kinda regulator you have and how you are controlling...I have it in Redsea paitbal reg, Milwaukee and in Aquatek.....all works like a champ!


----------



## Newt

1st link.
I have a 2-stage MedTech regulator thru a 1/4 needle valve that came off of an argon cooled infra-red detector. I was running a RedSea reactor at 1.5 psig.


----------



## houseofcards

victork said:


> Thought i should chime in since I do have both. I started with the cheaper one since it was cheaper but didnt really like it because I found the bubbles to be a bit on the big side and the flow from my canister (a eheim 2075 on a 2ft) was still not strong enough to stop most of the bubbles escaping. Then after reading alot about how good the more expensive one by up-aqua was on some australian forums i decided to give it a go and found that the bubbles are really super fine. I know that some pppl dont lke this but I dont mind. The downside aside from the price is that it wont work with diy co2 cuz I had to bring the co2 pressure up to 45 psi to get decent control over the bubble rate.


Thanks Victork! That's the info I was looking for.


----------



## Northman

victork said:


> Thought i should chime in since I do have both. I started with the cheaper one since it was cheaper but didnt really like it because I found the bubbles to be a bit on the big side and the flow from my canister (a eheim 2075 on a 2ft) was still not strong enough to stop most of the bubbles escaping. Then after reading alot about how good the more expensive one by up-aqua was on some australian forums i decided to give it a go and found that the bubbles are really super fine. I know that some pppl dont lke this but I dont mind. The downside aside from the price is that it wont work with diy co2 cuz I had to bring the co2 pressure up to 45 psi to get decent control over the bubble rate.


Victork, will the cheaper one work with DIY CO2?
Thanks,
Northman


----------



## Newt

Here's a couple of pictures of my makeshift CO2 diffuser/reactor. 
Regulator at 1.5 psig and Drop Checker lime green.
The powerhead goes on at 6 am and off with the lights at 9pm. 
The glass diffuser goes 24/7.

The glass diffuser and powerhead are located in the back corner under the spraybar where there is typically a dead zone (poor circulation) almost all of the bubbles diffused from the glass unit are sucked into the powerhead and blown out as even smaller bubbles at an angle under the spraybar where it hits the front glass and gets caught in the slipstream of the spraybar outflow. The result is tiny bubbles all over the tank.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

I had same co2 diffusion method by using glass diffuser and power head, the only drawback of this method, that the power head inlet strainer gets dirty with dead plants, and power head flow significantly reduced until cleaning, but when it's clean it works perfectly. That was the reason I switched to atomizer.


----------



## Newt

mrakhnyansky said:


> I had same co2 diffusion method by using glass diffuser and power head, the only drawback of this method, that the power head inlet strainer gets dirty with dead plants, and power head flow significantly reduced until cleaning, but when it's clean it works perfectly. That was the reason I switched to atomizer.


What pressure do you need to run your CO2 line at to overcome the pump flow head pressure?


----------



## mrakhnyansky

Newt said:


> What pressure do you need to run your CO2 line at to overcome the pump flow head pressure?


1.9 psi


----------



## Izzy

The Boyu unit arrive in record time from overseas. I'll be adding it to a low light 55 and monitor it's progress.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Izzy,

I found the Boyu method to be more efficient than my old method. If you choose not to adjust your needle valve, watch your fish for signs of distress.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

This unit seems to me as efficient as UP aquarium atomizer. I plan to switch all my tanks to new units, since I know atomizer, I will my more.


----------



## Izzy

This is a new setup. I've got three Red Sea Reactors in use. They are very efficient. Under 60 bpm for a 46, 33 or 55. 

I'll start out with a very low 30 bpm and watch it at night. My errors in the past have given me enough experience to be wary until the third week of tinkering.

It's safer when the drop checker is blue than yellow... This tank will not take much co2 to give it a jumpstart. It has newly acquired plants: crypts, african ferns and narrow java fern. I really don't want to stress the crypt.


----------



## Ceiji

I read in one of the previous replies that 'UP atomizer' will not work with DIY co2 coz of the ceramic disk. Does the 2nd one have the same problem too?


----------



## mrakhnyansky

Second one also has ceramic disk. For DIY CO2 you can try to use polen glass diffuser(with ceramic disk). It may work, but system has to build the pressure first.


----------



## Ceiji

i tried the glass diffuser, but it didnt work. to complicate matter mine is a 35G deep tank. my diy bottle could not generate the pressure to drive the gas deep into the tank with the glass diffuser. so i ordered max mix co2 reactor from ebay.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Ceiji,

When I did DIY CO2 I fed the CO2 into the input of my Aquaclear filter. It worked really well, the CO2 went up the input tube, hit the impeller, exploded into a billion little bubbles that went into the filter chamber. Because the filter sponges are horizontal in the Aquaclear, the micro-bubbles got caught in the pores of the sponges (I used two) and almost completely dissolved. Keeping the water level up in the tank minimized CO2 loss from surface agitation when the water returned to the tank. Because the CO2 was dissolved in the return water it circulated on the current made by the filter.


----------



## Ceiji

cool... this might be perfect for me.. i'll try it today itself.. thanks..


----------



## joshvito

Has anyone compared these atomizers to the Greenleaf Moldels?


----------



## Newt

joshvito said:


> Has anyone compared these atomizers to the Greenleaf Moldels?


Why pay an excessive amount for the product and for shipping. Get the same unit here>
http://www.fish-street.com/up__atomizer_system?category_id=56
For $20 less and way cheaper shipping.


----------



## joshvito

@Newt
I was asking, because I read somewhere else that the Greenleaf model was different.


----------



## Izzy

The Boyu unit has been in operation for six months. It been attached inline to the output of a magnum 350. I've clean the filter twice, but have not touched the Boyu. 

It is keeping a 55g with 110w cf in the green on the drop checker, using 60 bubbles per minute of co2. No constant cleaning like the red sea units. I'm impressed.


----------



## jerrybforl

What exactly does this atomizer do? Ive never heard of it and I am very curious about it.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

joshvito said:


> Has anyone compared these atomizers to the Greenleaf Moldels?


The Greenleafaquariums has exactly the same atomizer as UP Aquarium Atomizer, but the price is $20.00 more + shipping. If you purchase one on eBay you pay $19.00 + $10.00 shipping. If you buy from eBay, it will take 2 weeks to get to US from HK. I use my unit for a while now and very pleased with it. Plants look great, it uses less CO2 due to increased efficiency.


----------



## Skizhx

I'm looking to replace a RedSea 500 reactor, too...

I'm thinking of one of these atomizers as you guys seem to be nuts about them, and I have yet to find a diffuser I've been satisfied with.

Just so the discussion is balanced, can we hear some more comments about their drawbacks and what you don't like?

Do they actually compare to a reactor or are they just "good enough for most people"?

Also wondering, has anyone thought to get a longer hose and just loop it to try and solve the cloudy bubbles?


----------



## Newt

I have a ReaSea 500 reactor and have tried the glass ceramic discs diffusers and diy reactors. I keep going back to the ReaSea even thou its a pain (weekly tweeking) to keep running efficiently. It dissolves 99% of the CO2 and when working well is VERY efficient. All of those tiny bubbles are not dissolved and many of them hit the water surface and release the CO2 to the atmosphere. I get 12 months from my 20 lb tank using the RS but 6+ months with the tiny bubble devices.

Its too bad RedSea cant resolve some of the issues with the 500 reactor.


----------



## mrakhnyansky

If you prefer to fix your reactor every week, and if its works for you, then no need to change anything. I never had red Sea, but AM1000, and was not happy with it.


----------



## wwh2694

Those automizer makes co2 so tiny it looks like smoke comming out a tail pipe of a car.


----------



## barbarossa4122

I have three of these coming this week. They are not from GLA but, they are similar and do the same job. Will see.
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-diffuser-65.html


----------



## orlando

I can guarantee you they are not one the same. The housing may look the same, but they are from from it. Its what is inside that counts folks.

*
The UpAqua inline.*









*
Our Inline* Our ceramic is twice the density.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Hi Orlando,

I have a feeling that yours are better. Anyway, if the ones I ordered do not do the job at least I know from where to get good ones.


----------



## DarioDario

Orlando or maybe someone else can comment but in reference to the density, how does that affect performance and cleaning of this particular diffuser? 

I'm hoping for someone who has experience with both.


----------

